# Η σφαγή της Χαμά, 1982



## Costas (Jan 17, 2009)

Λοιπόν, εγώ δεν το θυμόμουνα καθόλου αυτό το "επεισόδιο". Aν το είχε διαπράξει το Ισραήλ, θα ήταν γραμμένο με κόκκινα γράμματα στον ουρανό. Γι' αυτό ένας Αιγύπτιος επίσημος δήλωσε για τη Συρία και την υποστήριξή της προς τη Χαμάς, "The difference between Hamas and Hama is just one letter"


> Some argue that the event is considered as one of the few occasions after the end of World War II when an insurgency has been successfully dealt with by using military force.


Λες αυτή την επιτυχία να ζήλεψε το Ισραήλ;
Hama massacre


----------

